# IEC Visa for family?



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, 

I would like to know has anyone immigrated to Canada from Ireland on the IEC visa with family? 

Do you need to have a job secured before going over?

Thanks.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

hi 

not 100% certain,but once you are both under 35,u and your family can come to canada on IEC .no you dont need a job offer as it is mant to used as working holiday visa.
good luck


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Children over 5 years of age will require a permit to study in Canada, otherwise your children will just be visitors. to move a family you need to do it properly...

What is you profession?


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

belcher said:


> Children over 5 years of age will require a permit to study in Canada, otherwise your children will just be visitors. to move a family you need to do it properly...
> 
> What is you profession?


Yes we are both under 35, our daughter is 7. When you say require a permit to study - is that through the IEC? Or is it something that has to be done separately along with visa? I am a carpenter and my partner is in the I.T industry.

Yes we wish to do it properly, moving with a child is a big decision so any help\advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

smiley190 said:


> Yes we are both under 35, our daughter is 7. When you say require a permit to study - is that through the IEC? Or is it something that has to be done separately along with visa? I am a carpenter and my partner is in the I.T industry.
> 
> Yes we wish to do it properly, moving with a child is a big decision so any help\advice would be greatly appreciated.


sorry if the "do it properly" sounded like an ass, it wasn't supposed to , 

the permit to study means she will need to be on a study visa, not a on your working holiday visa.

Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades is on the skills list, so you are lucky there!


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

belcher said:


> sorry if the "do it properly" sounded like an ass, it wasn't supposed to ,
> 
> the permit to study means she will need to be on a study visa, not a on your working holiday visa.


no worries, no offence taken.

yes i have just looked up the study permit. It looks like we have to submit 3 separate applications plus the study permit. 

I'm just looking to see if any other family has done it this way or what are the options open to us?


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

smiley190 said:


> no worries, no offence taken.
> 
> yes i have just looked up the study permit. It looks like we have to submit 3 separate applications plus the study permit.
> 
> I'm just looking to see if any other family has done it this way or what are the options open to us?


i know that another family applied a few wks bk.trying to find her link.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

smiley190 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know has anyone immigrated to Canada from Ireland on the IEC visa with family?
> 
> ...



Hi, just wondering have you made any progress with your situation. I have been approved for the IEC and now have to send off my payment, BUT i did not fill in any forms for my children aged 6 and 10. I thought they would go under my application but now im not so sure, and i dont want to have to wait for the visa office to tell me because they are VERY slow. I sent my application off in December and it was returned due to insufficient bar codes, our printer wasnt great and the bar codes couldnt be read properly. We sent them back and went to the bottom of the pile of applications, and had to wait AGAIN, so i only heard yesterday that i was approved. So a word of warning, MAKE SURE YOUR PRINTER IS A GOOD ONE, or your visa application WILL be returned and you will have to wait three and a half months like i did!!! And i still dont even know what to do. Do i send off study permit applications???? Its all very confusing.

Wendy


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

wendy82 said:


> Hi, just wondering have you made any progress with your situation. I have been approved for the IEC and now have to send off my payment, BUT i did not fill in any forms for my children aged 6 and 10. I thought they would go under my application but now im not so sure, and i dont want to have to wait for the visa office to tell me because they are VERY slow. I sent my application off in December and it was returned due to insufficient bar codes, our printer wasnt great and the bar codes couldnt be read properly. We sent them back and went to the bottom of the pile of applications, and had to wait AGAIN, so i only heard yesterday that i was approved. So a word of warning, MAKE SURE YOUR PRINTER IS A GOOD ONE, or your visa application WILL be returned and you will have to wait three and a half months like i did!!! And i still dont even know what to do. Do i send off study permit applications???? Its all very confusing.
> 
> Wendy


Hi Wendy,

Sorry about the delay in replying – Im only seeing your post now.
Yes the IEC app is very straight forward when one person is applying but when kids are involved its confusing. 
Myself and my partner have both filled out the IEC app and are just waiting on Garda cert. As far as I know, from all my research, the study permit is separate and does not need to be sent with IEC app. 
Im just wondering if we don’t get the study permit in time, will our child still be able to gain entry to Canada with us?! 
Your application sure took a long time to process, not looking forward to our wait!

Have you applied for the study permits yet, looked into schooling?


----------

